# بموتك ب...



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

++++++++++++++++++==


----------



## نونوس14 (13 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه كل ديه انفلوانزا*
*طيب ليه مجبتش سيرة انفلوانزا الخنازير بالمرة انا هاروح اجيب الكمامة بتاعتى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى كتيييييييير كليمو *
*للكاريكاتيرات الجميلة*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

نونوس

الاحتباط واجب ههههههههههههه

برافووووووووووووو

لانه ممكن اعطس جامد
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى دى كليمو 
حتعطس فى المليان 
بقى سلاح اهه مع الفراخ ضد الانسان 
ميرسى كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى دى كليمو
> حتعطس فى المليان
> بقى سلاح اهه مع الفراخ ضد الانسان
> ...



*

هههههههههههههههههه

انتبهي يا ديدي

اهربي

ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يناير 2010)

مرسي كتير جميل اوي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعا يغرك جسمك شوفت فرخه ممكن تعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس كليموووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> مرسي كتير جميل اوي​


*
هههههه
شكرااا للمرور*


----------



## طحبوش (15 يناير 2010)

تهديد واضح و صريح هههههههه شكرا ليك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
هعطس فى المليان الكل يوسع


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

كوكى

ههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

انتبهي بيعدي


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مهضومه كتير

خلي بالك بقي يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

*طحبوش

شكرا للمرور

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هعطس فى المليان الكل يوسع



اوعك تعطسي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يناير 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههه فعلا التهديد واااااااااااااااضح جداااااااااااههههههههه

ماشى يا كليمو انا جاتلى فعلا الالفلونزا ههههههه اروح بقى اجيب كمماتى و اجى ههههههه

ميرسى كليمو ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مهضومه كتير
> 
> خلي بالك بقي يا كليمو



*
ماشي هانتبه

واحط كمامة*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
جامدا يا كليمو بجد
ميرسى​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 يناير 2010)

*حلوة يا أخي كليمو*
*ها ها ها هاطسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه فعلا التهديد واااااااااااااااضح جداااااااااااههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا كليمو انا جاتلى فعلا الالفلونزا ههههههه اروح بقى اجيب كمماتى و اجى ههههههه
> 
> ميرسى كليمو ربنا يباركك​_





ههههههههههههه

ماشي يا اكليل

مش تتأخري

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## nasa (23 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

*Mary Gergees

مشكورة  للمرورة*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

*عادل 

مشكوووووووووور للمرور*


----------



## coptic servant (29 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا كليمو


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصلنا للدرجة دى
بكرة يجى صرصار يقلنا عندى ايدز فى شاربى ماهى هاصت *


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2010)

nasa

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يناير 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:
ههههههههههههههههه
بقوا خطرين اهم
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

coptic servant

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## toty sefo (1 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ظريفه قوى شكرا ليك


----------

